# Review ? IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)



## PDiddy

*Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Been a long time since I've posted, as I'm primarily just a reader until I get into watch buying mode every couple years. I wanted to share with everyone a short review and a few photos of my most recent purchase, an IWC 7-Day Portuguese, in an effort to give back to this great community since I benefited greatly from the reviews and commentary on this watch available on these forums before purchasing.

By way of background, this is my first IWC, and I traded in my Omega Planet Ocean and Breitling Navitimer plus some cash in order to get my hands on this one. I couldn't be happier with this trade, as I found myself hardly ever wearing either of those two ever since I bought my Rolex Deepsea 3 years ago. I found that I preferred wearing the Rolex in business and formal settings as well as casual settings. It's such an amazingly versatile style, that it somewhat rendered my Omega and Breitlings obsolete as far as wrist time is concerned.

Here are just a few things I would note about the IWC:
*
Case and Dial Design:* It is just such an absolutely classic, elegant and timeless design that I don't see myself parting with this one in the future. What I love about it is that the design is somewhat simple and understated, but coupled with fairly modern proportions (42mm and a nice thickness of 15mm.. I think). It's worth mentioning that the 42mm diameter belies how large this watch wears - it actually looks about as big as my Deepsea on the wrist due to the thin bezel. Perfect size for my tastes, but worth noting. I've seen others complain that the watch is too thick, but that's personally one of the main selling points for me as I prefer a more substantial watch. I also began having the left cuff on my shirts an extra 3/4" wider to accommodate my watches a few years ago (something I'd highly recommend for those who own thick watches), so it fits perfectly with what I wear to work every day. Finally, the last thing I'll note about the design is that the legibility is just incredible. I can read the time so quickly, that it takes no more than a faint glance. Also, with the silver/white dial, it's even legible at night sans lume in all but pitch black conditions.
*Comfort: *Extremely comfortable to wear and has a decent heft to it (it feels paper-light after taking off my Deepsea, which I'm sure will change as my senses adjust). It seems to have the right amount of weight to remind you it's there, which I like in a watch. 
*Movement:* I love that it has IWC's in-house 5000 movement. The 7-day power reserve is just amazing, and is something I expect to use every week since I will likely wear the Rolex on weekends from now on, so it will be nice to not have to set the time on Monday mornings when I put the IWC back on. I also really like the power reserve indicator. It's a shame more watches don't have this, as I feel more connected with the watch when I can see the power reserve increase throughout the day or as I'm winding it. Any review of this movement would be remiss without mention of its beauty as showcased in the Portuguese. I'll let the pictures speak to that (crappy iPhone photos notwithstanding). 
*Accuracy:* Over the past week, the watch has been keeping time at about +8s per day, but honestly it doesn't bother me for a couple reasons. First, I have a tendency to be late, so at least it's on the fast side. Second, the fact that the 7-day saves me from re-setting it every week might actually keep it more accurate on those days when I hastily set my watch, but if it doesn't, I can always use the time I saved from not having to re-set it completely to true it up. Perhaps I'll have it regulated to within COSC specs before my IWC warranty runs out, but for now I'm perfectly happy with its timekeeping and I refuse to give it up for any extended period of time.
*Overall:* I'm in love with this watch and highly recommend it to anyone considering it. My biggest complaint is that I frequently find myself staring at the dial and even taking the watch off to gaze at the stunning 7-day movement through its massive sapphire case-back. Perhaps some of that will wear off after the honeymoon period is over.

Finally, I would also just like to put in an honest plug for David SW. This is the second watch I've bought from him (the first being my Deepsea), and his service is amazing, prices competitive, and communication very professional. I can't recommend him enough. He also offered me what I would consider fair prices for the two watches I traded in, so the transaction couldn't have been any smoother. Not only that, but I knew I wanted to put a brown strap on my watch, and David arranged to have an OEM brown IWC strap installed at the dealer before it shipped, so I didn't have to worry about doing that as soon as I got it. Exemplary customer service.

























EDIT - took a photo side by side with my DSSD. If you ask me, they look about the same size. btw, what do you guys think of the rubber strap on it?


----------



## incontrol

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Beautiful watch! DavidSW is the best there is! I have purchased a couple of watches from him and would certainly buy from him again !


----------



## eggplanty

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Nice review! I'm hunting the same model now on the pre owned market. I tried on the black dial version and it looks great too although it certainly seems like the white dial may be the more versatile.


----------



## PDiddy

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

thanks. I looked at the black dial version as well. it's gorgeous, no doubt. I went with the white dial because I found it more striking, but also because every watch I've ever purchased has had a black face, so needed a change. best of luck with your search.


----------



## seanwontreturn

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

For a brown strap, how can you not go for a santoni? I give you a close up of the light brown one as below.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Very nice review, PDiddy and I can only agree with all you have said. But then, I am biased.

You're right, the way one experiences this watch depends on his (or her) reference. The watch is light compared to your DeepSea, light compared to my Doxa. Take a look at the picture: hard to imagine that these two are the same size .... the Doxa appears bigger yet wears substantially smaller.









I traded my Portuguese Chrono for the Auto and did notice the increased height of the latter - you get accustomed really quickly and it isn't an issue. I don't have the largest wrists, 6.75" on a good day, but find this watch very comfortable and not overly big - absolutely no regret of my upgrade.


----------



## jnelson3097

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Great review! I love my 5001-07. I picked it up in January from my favorite AD, Govberg Jewelers, and couldn't be happier. I had a small issue with the strap but IWC sent me a new one. I also agree with sean, if you're going to go with the brown strap, you have to get the Santoni. I'll be picking up mine later this year.


----------



## PDiddy

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*



seanwontreturn said:


> For a brown strap, how can you not go for a santoni? I give you a close up of the light brown one as below.


I'm not sure how much I like that band there. looks a little too exotic for my tastes. I can be convinced though. do you have any other pictures?


----------



## sidestreaker

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Congratulations and thank you for the review.

Mine says hi!


----------



## wm5382

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

beautiful watch!
always loved the Portuguese


----------



## Amateur Hour

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Stunning piece! Definitely on my list...


----------



## Boaters

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

What a beauty Big Congrats!


----------



## Sc00ter

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Do you have a good feedback from them? I need a black one and do not know if to go with OEM ($450 more or less ) or not.



seanwontreturn said:


> For a brown strap, how can you not go for a santoni? I give you a close up of the light brown one as below.


----------



## darby11

*Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

This is a beautiful watch. No doubt, I had 5001-14 and found it the most amazing dial I have ever seen. The rear view was also unreal. That said, I flipped it as I wanted this watch to fill the dressy side of my lineup and I felt the thickness was too much for a proper watch in that regards. I also felt it wore large, but I have small wrists. I agree that the regulation issue wasn't that important to me. I remain a fan of this watch so hopefully I'm not a downer to you all.

Gone but not forgotten










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Timing keeping is probably not the strongest dept for the 7 days, but it is a looker... A stunning piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shemski

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Outstanding review. I love mine and you have just convinced me to wear my 7 day reserve tomorrow. I have been wearing the AP 15400ST since Saturday and was planing on giving the 7day a rest but after reading your review, I just realized howmuch I miss my baby girl. Time to let the AP sleep for a few days.


----------



## twincams

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Great review! My 5001 has been a regular on my wrist ever since I bought it 2 years ago.

I went for the beige face with gold hands, a classic all around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mescalito

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*



twincams said:


> Great review! My 5001 has been a regular on my wrist ever since I bought it 2 years ago.
> 
> I went for the beige face with gold hands, a classic all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch - is this the original black strap? Maybe you could post some more Pictures...


----------



## MBA

Great review! I am considering the Portuguese at the moment and one of the things I love about it is the simplicity yet different design. The 7 day power reserve function saves time as well. I can get a brand new one from AD at USD 12,000. 

To complicate matters, I saw the JLC Reverso grande yesterday which is also a great watch. As a frequent traveler I can utilise the dual time function as well. Reverso is cheaper as well by around usd 3000 

I have large hands so prefer watches which are slightly oversized hence the larger cases!

Will post a picture if I decide to go with IWC


----------



## jimmy9

*Re: Review - IWC Portuguese 7-Day Automatic (5001-07)*

Hi, I know this is old, but this watch is beautiful!

just wondering how long it takes to swap bands on this, is it a 5 minute job for example?


----------

